# $4/case canning jars @ Wal Mart!



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Was in Tulsa yesterday and in a center isle between the meat dept. and frozen foods dept. was a mountain of pint and quart canning jars on sale for $4/case! Might be a good time to stock up! Good luck all!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish they were that here. Yesterday, they were regular price here.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Not to be a canning nazi, but.... were they American made? I have heard lots of complaints about the jars made in China (including coming from my own lips). They tend to break as the glass is a lot thinner. That being said - I just cleaned out my Dollar Generals of all their jars. Golden Harvest is USA made and has always performed well for me. I ended up paying about $7 for quarts and $6 for pints.

Great sale, though! Hope you stocked up.

Moldy


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

They were regular price here yesterday.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Were these Ball/Kerr jars?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

And which Walmart? lol There are about 8-10 in the Tulsa area, and they don't always have the same things on sale! Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Kerr wide mouth quarts were $10.00 yesterday


----------

